# Filterung über Pflanzenkläranlage ?



## Teichforum.info (14. Feb. 2004)

"Guten Abend" ins Forum...


*Mal etwas zur Vorgeschichte*

Ich besitze ein alleinstehendes Haus und habe keinen Kanalanschluß. 
Das Abwasser läuft durch einen 3 Kammer Vorfilter und anschließend in eine Senkgrube.

Diese wird vom Nachbarn ca. 2 - 3 mal im Jahr entleert (wenn er gerade mal das Güllefaß am Trecker hängen hat).

Da ab 2006 (nur Österreich) das Ausbringen von humaner Gülle auf den Acker nicht mehr erlaubt ist und der nächste Kanalanschluß 2km weit weg ist muß ich mir eine Kläranlage zulegen.

Vor allem weil man dann die Entsorgung des Senkgrubeninhalts per Quittung einer zugelassenen Entsorgungsfirma nachweisen muß.


Geplant ist eine Pflanzenkläranlage, vor allem weil man dabei auf aufwendige, störungsanfällige Mechanik wie Umwälzpumpen und Rührwerke verzichten kann und das Geländeprofil bei mir fast ideal geeignet ist.

Das gereinigte Wasser würde anschließend in den Naturteich (s. Vorstellungsposting http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=1789) eingeleitet, was mir den Bau einer Verieselungsstrecke erspart.



*Und jetzt zur Frage der Machbarkeit*

Ich plane gerade an einem Koi Teich (ca. 120 - 160 000 Liter) herum und dabei bin ich auf folgende Idee gekommen ....

Wieso nicht das Wasser des Koi Teiches über die Biokläranlage laufen lassen ?

*Vorteile:*

Die Kläranlage würde stabiler laufen da sie wesentlich größer dimensioniert werden könnte. 

Eine aufwendige Filterung des Koi Beckens entfällt, ich könnte sogar auf Dinge wie Vortex oder Rundbogensiebe verzichten da die Kläranlage solche Verunreinigungen einfach schlucken würde (entweder bereits im 3 Kammer Vorfilter oder eben direkt im __ Schilf... da bin ich noch am Überlegen).

Das Wasser aus dem Auslauf der Kläranlage hat Trinkwasserqualität lt. ÖNORM (ähnlich DIN), wäre schön "weich" (mein Brunnenwasser hat gH 25 !) und vor allem biologisch unbedenklich.

Ich habe schon mehrere Anlagen besichtigt und eine von mir gezogene Wasserprobe hat alle Test`s spielend bestanden. (Mein Nachbar arbeitet im Labor einer großen Chemiefirma und darf die Geräte in der Pause für private Zwecke verwenden).

*Nachteile*

Die Kläranlage müßte näher ans Haus da ich ja einen Teil des gereinigten Wassers wieder zurückpumpen muß. 


*Meine Fragen*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Koiteichen und reiner Pflanzenklärung ?

Gibt es einen "Mückenlarvenkiller" der im Schilfbecken artgerecht gehalten werden könnte ? (falls ich diese in Nähe (ca. 50m) vom Haus baue)
Belüftung würde gegebenenfalls eingebaut (falls erforderlich) bzw. sowieso vom Hersteller vorgesehen (abh. v. Anlagengröße)

Hinterm Haus befindet sich ein 250.000 Liter Regenwasserspeicher. Dies war eine ehemalige Senkgrube (befahrbar, geschlossen) die für Tiergülle verwendet wurde. Diese Grube wurde per Dampfstrahler von mir gereinigt und per Anstrich (war glaub ich "Icosit") regenwasserfest gemacht.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich dieses Wasservolumen zur "Stützung" des Koiteiches verwenden könnte.

Die "Sohle" von Koiteich und Regenwasserspeicher wären in etwa auf gleicher Höhe. 

2 Verbindungsrohre verlegen und im Sommer das warme Teichwasser mit dem kühlem Inhalt des Regenwasserspeichers (konst. Temp. ca. 8Grad) vermischen  ? (Das Wasser im Speicher ist auch hochsommers kühl da wie gesagt geschlossen und vor allem 4m tief...)


*Fazit*

Jede Mengen Fragen meinerseits.. und bei den Details bin ich noch gar nicht angelangt ..  

Ein ganz großes Danke im voraus für Antworten !

P.S: Ich kann ab Dienstag bis vor. Mo nicht posten da ich beruflich unterwegs bin. (Das Geld für die Fischlis muß ja irgendwo herkommen 
  )


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Feb. 2004)

Ach ja... 

Text steht bewußt nicht im "Filterung" Bereich, da es mir wirklich um "Teich und ....." geht.

mfg
oeffi


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Feb. 2004)

Hallo oeffi, 

ich habe da vorab eine Frage, ehe ich mir über Deine Überlegungen Gedanken mache. 
Du hast schon einige solcher geschilderten Anlagen besichtigt und Proben genommen. 
Frage: 
Schwimmen in diesen Anlagen Koi? 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Feb. 2004)

Also in den Anlagen die ich bislang besichtigt habe gibt es keine Fische.

Dazu ist die Bepflanzung viel zu dicht. 

Grund: Die meisten Anlagen sind vom Platz stark begrenzt und werden daher sehr dicht bepflanzt um eine möglichst hohe Reinigung zu erreichen.

Da Platz in meinem Fall eben nicht das Problem ist (wird das Loch eben um etliche qm größer) wäre eine "Auflockerung" ohne weiteres möglich. 

Da so eine Kläranlage (in der von mir geplanten Ausführung) sowieso einem Gartenteich gleicht (Aufbau mit Folie, flach, wenig Wassertiefe) wäre Fischbesatz durchaus möglich (wenn kein reiner Bodenfilter..wie im Bild)







Version mit offenen Teichen...







Wenn ich den Koiteich durch die Anlage laufen lassen würde, wäre aufgrund der hohen Vermischung der Abwässer mit dem Wasser des Teiches Fischbesatz  im Becken durchaus möglich. Wird z.B. in tropischen Ländern so gemacht um die Verbreitung von Malaria (Mücken)einzuschränken. Auch die Tiefe wäre ausreichend (wenn auch nicht für Koi..)

Nur um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen:

Laut Gesetz darf aus dieser Anlage nur Wasser in Trinkwasserqualität rauskommen und dies muß auch jährlich geprüft werden.

mfG
oeffi


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Feb. 2004)

Ganz vergessen ...

In die Pflanzenkläranlage kommen natürlich KEINE ähh. Feststoffe   

Dieses "Material" wird im 3 Kammern Vorfilter vollständig abgebaut..

Es läuft nur "Schmutzwasser" in den Pflanzenfilter..

Also da schwimmen keine "Würste" rum ... dann würde ich sowas auch nicht bauen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Oeffi,

aus meiner Sicht ist das ein ungeheuer komplexes. System. Ich fühle mich ausserstande, auch nur oberflächlich alle Teilsysteme (Koiteich, Pflanzenkläranlage, Wasserspeicher - und was war das mit dem Löschteich ??) auf die Reihe zu bringen und würde vorschlagen, alle Teilsysteme zuerst einmal für sich zu betrachten und erst anschliessend en die Frage heranzugehen, wie man sie denn möglichst geschickt zusammenkoppelt.

Dazu fallen mir zuerst einmal folgende Fragen ein:

Von einer Pflanzenkläranlage habe ich kaum Ahnung und stelle sie mir eigentlich als gigantischen (Pflanzen-) Filterteich vor, also als ein Becken mit extrem niedriger Fließgeschwindigkeit. Was bedeutet "Trinkwasserqualität" ? Ich frage deshalb, weil im Trinkwasser sehr hohe Phosphatanteile (und ggf. auch Nitrate ?) zulässig sind. Was für ein Wasser kommt da heraus ? Mücken würde ich selbst in einer solchen Pflanzenkläranlage nicht für übermäßig kritisch halten, da einfach zu viele Freßfeinde lauern und Mücken kaum eine Chance haben. Mückenlarven gedeihen prächtig dort, wo die Bedingungen für andere Lebewesen zu feindlich sind: Stehende, flache Gewässer, die schon einmal austrocknen oder extrem unterschiedliche Temperaturen zulassen (Pfützen, Regentonnen...).

Wie ist die Qualität des Wassers, das aus dem Reservoir kommt ? Irgendwelche schädlichen Bestandteile, Nitrate, Phosphate ?

Als Koiteich hast Du vermutlich ein Becken mit karger Bepflanzung (wenn überhaupt) geplant, ist das richtig ?

Wenn auf dem Löschteich __ Entengrütze überhand nimmt, dann bedeutet das, dass das Wasser stark eutrophiert ist, also hohe Bestandteile an Nitraten und Phosphaten enthält. 

Grundsätzlich halte ich Deine Idee für ausgezeichnet (ich hoffe, dass mir jetzt kein Koi-Spezialist dafür ins Gemächt tritt) - Pflanzenfilter und Reservoir (oder Pflanzenfilter ins Reservoir und von dort aus in den Koiteich) gestatten einen prima Wasserwechsel, wenn dieses Wasser nicht übermässig das enthält, was raus soll: Nitrte und Phosphate. Das Wasser im Koiteich wird aber mit hoher Geschwindigkeit umgewälzt werden müssen, denn auch die Kois produzieren reichlich Ausscheidungen. Darin sehe ich dann das Hauptthema: Hohe Umwälzleistung und Pflanzenfilter/Reservoir widersprechen sich nach meinem Gefühl, also wird sich da die Frage stellen, ob Du ohne Filter für den Koiteich auskommst (das zu diskutieren überlasse ich den anderen). Das Sauerstoffthema sollte sich eigentlich so krass nicht stellen, denn Dein niemals zu warm oder zu abgestanden werdender Koiteich sollte eine Sauerstoffkonzentration immer an der Sättigungsgrenze haben. Eher wird sich vielleicht anders herum die Frage stellen: Wie erhältst Du Dir eine ausreichend hohe CO2 Konzentration ?

Rein gefühlsmässig (allein von den Fotos her) würde ich allerdings annehmen, dass das Wasser aus dem Löschteich zu eutrophiert ist, um ans System angekoppelt zu werden. Wozu auch, Du hast ausreichend andere Quellen.

Das soll es einmal für den Anfang gewesen sein. Interessant sind weitere Erläuterungen zu den Besonderheiten einer Pflanzenkläranlage und zu den Wasserqualitäten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Feb. 2004)

*Mal etwas aus dem Archiv gekramt...*

Abend, oder sollte ich schon "Morgen" sagen ??

Erstmal der Grund der ganzen Fragerei ....






Noch sehr frühe Betaversion .... aber ich habe ja noch Zeit.

Ein schmaler Pflanzenbereich mit 30cm Tiefe ist eingeplant, soll aber mittels Absperrung (ich denke da an irgendwas mit V2A Stäben da ich an das Material günstig rankomme) von den Kois nicht "betreten" werden können. Eher um mal einen kranken oder angeschlagenen Fisch separieren zu können.

Da ich den Aushub sowieso brauche (is ne andere Baustelle) wird der Teich 
halt etwas größer.
Da ich ebenfalls 3 Aquarien betreibe wage ich mal zu behaupten.. jeder Liter zählt und lieber zu groß als zu klein.

Und jetzt zur Kläranlage:

Hier ein Bericht zur Reduktion von NO3, NO2, P in einem Schwimmteich mittels nachträglich eingebautem Sumpfbeet ...

http://reflex.at/~biolab/Unterseiten/studienseiten/rieglgasse.htm


Bzgl. Wirkungsweise und Wasserqualität...

Eine hervorragende Studie über die Wirkung dieser Anlagen gibts es hier zum download: http://iwga-sig.boku.ac.at/project/dunkel/dunkelforsch3.pdf.

In dieser Studio wurde auch Regenwasser untersucht !
Das beschriebene System ist aber erheblich komplexer als das was mir so vorschwebt....


Der Löschteich dient nur der Aufnahme von gereinigtem Anlagenwasser (wasserrechtlich erlaubt und ich erspare mir den Bau einer Verieselungsstrecke und die geht dank tonnenweise Schotter richtig ins Geld) und Oberflächenwasser.  

Aufgrund der Lage (der Teich sammelt zu 90% Oberflächenwasser) unterhalb mehrerer Felder sammelt sich dort  im Frühjahr eine richtige Nitratbrühe an. 

Dieser hohe Wert hält aber nicht lange an, meistens ab Anfang August (wenig Regen..) stirbt die __ Entengrütze innerhalb weniger Wochen.


Das Wasser im Regenwasserspeicher ist in Ordnung da aufgrund eines Wirbelfilters die ersten Liter an Brühe bei einsetzendem Regen mangels Volumen direkt in den Kanal zum Löschteich gespült werden. Erst wenn eine gewisse Regenstärke erreicht ist läuft Wasser in den Tank.


So... jetzt aber ..

Gute Nacht


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Oeffi,

nun ja, ist ja zunächst einmal so, wie ich vermutet habe:

Der erste Link betrifft einen reinen Pflanzenfilter. Was da abgeht, ist mir schon klar.  Was die Pflanzenkläranlage betrifft, so taugt das Wasser zwar für die Bewässerung und selbst für die Speisung eines "Schönungsteiches" (was auch immer das ist - Pflanzenteich ??), die Belastung mit Nitraten und Phosphaten erscheint aber doch nennenswert und unterliegt einigen Schwankungen. Ausserdem willst Du nur einen geringeren Aufwand betreiben. Ich würde dieses Wasser also nicht unmittelbar und insgesamt in den Koiteich einleiten.

Das Regenwasser hingegen ist in Ordnung: Prima, dass zuerst der Schmutz abgewaschen und entsorgt wird. Reines Regenwasser ist sehr wohl zur Nachspeisung von Teichen geeignet, allerdings ist es sehr kalkarm und senkt damit die KH.

Das heisst für mich: Der Koizeich mit seinem selbst recht hoch belasteten Wasser kommt ohne eigenes __ Filtersystem nicht aus und muss normalerweise abgekoppelt von der Pflanzenkläranlage betrieben werden. Diese nebst Wasserreservoir ist aber sehr Wertvoll für regelmässigen Teilwasserwechsel und zur Reduzierung der Temperaturen bei Bedarf. Das ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung, für kompetente Aussagen sind Koi-Hälterer gefragt (vorausgesetzt, sie kämpfen sich durch das Monsterdokument ebenfalls hindurch).

Ich bleibe damit bei meiner Empfehlung: Alle Teilsysteme optimieren, einschliesslich Koiteich mit eigenem Filtersystem. Diese Systeme dann bei Bedarf zusammenkoppeln (Wasser aus Pflanzenkläranlage plus "sauberes" Regenwasser in Wasserreservoir, Koiteich bei Bedarf aus dem Reservoir speisen).

Bin mal gespannt, was von der Koiseite noch alles kommt. Funktioniert eine reine Pflanzenfilterung ohne z.B. Patronenfilter ? Ein reiner Pflanzenfilter müsste meiner Vermutung nach eine ziemlich riesige Ausdehnung haben - dürfte dann aber auch eine ausreichende Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien bieten. Es bliebe dann das Problem zu klären, wie die erforderliche hohe Umwälzung sichergestellt werden werden kann. Normalerweise soll ja ein Pflanzenfilter einen möglichst niedrigen Durchsatz haben, der Koiteich hingegen verlangt nach hoher Umwälzleistung. Ist nun wirklich nicht mein spezielles Gebiet.

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Wenn sich im Löschteich eine richtige "Nitratbrühe" sammelt, verstehe ich nicht, wie sich diese Nitrate so schnell verflüchtigen sollen - es sei denn durch Einbau in enorme Pflanzenmasse, die wiederum aus dem Teich entfernt werden müsste. Oder durch Verdünnung durch nachfliessendes, nitratarmes Wasser plus Überlauf. Ich würde deshalb von der Verwendung dieses Wasser im Koiteich abraten.

Beste Grüße
Stefan

EDIT: Sorry, dass ich als Gast erscheine - logge mich eigentlich automatisch ein. StefanS


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Feb. 2004)

*Hallo Stefan*

_Ausserdem willst Du nur einen geringeren Aufwand betreiben. Ich würde dieses Wasser also nicht unmittelbar und insgesamt in den Koiteich einleiten._ 

Dies ist der Hauptgrund. 

Ich möchte das vorhandene Geländeprofil optimal nutzen um möglichst wenig Wasser durch die Gegend pumpen zu müssen.

Technische Geräte sollten möglichst vermieden werden oder so abgesichert sein daß auch bei Ausfall (z.B. Strom) keine schwerwiegenden Störungen auftreten. 
Als Beispiel: Ich in der Arbeit und zuhause eine 5 stündige Stromunterbrechung. Als ich heimkam  hat mir der wieder angelaufene Außenfilter einen ordentlichen Schwall toter Bakterien ins Aquarium geblasen. 
Seitdem benutze ich nur mehr HMF in mittlerweile 3 Becken.


Weiters ist der Teich nur ein Teil eines größeren Umbauprojektes. Dazu gehört auch der Abriß eines Gebäudeteils, die Pflanzenkläranlage, eine Aufschüttung von Gelände mit dem Bauschutt, dem Aushub des Teiches und der Kläranlage sowie einer teilweisen Neudrainagierung des Geländes.

Das kostet natürlich eine Unsumme und daher müssen alle Arbeiten möglichst in der richtigen Reihenfolge erfolgen. um kostspielieges "Nochmal aufgraben um ..." zu vermeiden. Daher muß vorher wirklich alles fixiert sein (Rohrverlegung etc. etc..) bevor die erste Schaufel an Erde bewegt wird.


_Das Regenwasser hingegen ist in Ordnung: Prima, dass zuerst der Schmutz abgewaschen und entsorgt wird. Reines Regenwasser ist sehr wohl zur Nachspeisung von Teichen geeignet, allerdings ist es sehr kalkarm und senkt damit die KH._ 

Ich kann zum Glück mit "hartem" Brunnenwasser (Gh 25, Kh 18 ) in beliebiger Menge den Regenwasserspeicher beschicken. 
Im letzten Sommer hat sich das bezahlt gemacht da selbst 250 000 Liter irgendwann leer werden. 


_Das heisst für mich: Der Koizeich mit seinem selbst recht hoch belasteten Wasser kommt ohne eigenes  Filtersystem nicht aus und muss normalerweise abgekoppelt von der Pflanzenkläranlage betrieben werden.
_

Ich komme auch immer mehr zu dieser Variante

Erstens: Um eine ev. auftretende Geruchsbelastung zu vermeiden muß ich die Kläranlage außerhalb der Hauptwindrichtung platzieren. Da ich aber dann einen Höhenunterschied von ca. 3m hochpumpen müßte bräuchte ich stärkere Pumpen die außerdem eine Rohrlänge von ca. 50m überwinden müßten. 

Und das erscheint mir bzgl. Stromverbrauch nach einiger Berechnung als zu "happig" (mal grob gerechnet mit einer 4kw Kreiselpumpe die bei Ausg.rohr 63 ca. 18.000 bis 21.000 Liter die Stunde pumpt).

Zweitens könnte ich den Zeitplan lockerer gestalten da Kläranlage und Pflanzenfilter nicht mehr direkt verbunden wären.

Drittens wäre der gewünschte Intervallbetrieb der Kläranlage möglich.

_Diese nebst Wasserreservoir ist aber sehr Wertvoll für regelmässigen Teilwasserwechsel und zur Reduzierung der Temperaturen bei Bedarf. Das ist aber nur meine ganz persönliche Meinung, für kompetente Aussagen sind Koi-Hälterer gefragt._

Diese Richtung scheint am Besten zu sein. Koiteichwasser durch Grobfilter in sep. Pflanzenfilter, gereinigtes Wasser direkt in den Teich zurück bzw. im Sommer zuerst in den Regenwasserspeicher zum Abkühlen.

Gh und Kh eventuell per automatischer Meßsonde und Brunnenwasser nach Regenfällen ausgleichen um Wasserwerte innerhalb einer gewissen Bandbreite zu halten. 

Im Winter verliert das Pflanzenbecken zwar an Leistung, dafür erfolgt auch weniger Nährstoffeintrag. 

Da eine ev. Geruchsbelästigung entfällt könnte dieser Filter an die Hausrückseite heranrücken und damit der Höhenunterschied reduziert werden. Damit wären auch kleinere Pumpen und weniger Rohrwiderstand möglich.


_Ich bleibe damit bei meiner Empfehlung: Alle Teilsysteme optimieren, einschliesslich Koiteich mit eigenem Filtersystem. Diese Systeme dann bei Bedarf zusammenkoppeln (Wasser aus Pflanzenkläranlage plus "sauberes" Regenwasser in Wasserreservoir, Koiteich bei Bedarf aus dem Reservoir speisen)._

s.o. 

_Bin mal gespannt, was von der Koiseite noch alles kommt. Funktioniert eine reine Pflanzenfilterung ohne z.B. Patronenfilter ? Ein reiner Pflanzenfilter müsste meiner Vermutung nach eine ziemlich riesige Ausdehnung haben - dürfte dann aber auch eine ausreichende Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien bieten. Es bliebe dann das Problem zu klären, wie die erforderliche hohe Umwälzung sichergestellt werden werden kann. Normalerweise soll ja ein Pflanzenfilter einen möglichst niedrigen Durchsatz haben, der Koiteich hingegen verlangt nach hoher Umwälzleistung. Ist nun wirklich nicht mein spezielles Gebiet. 
_

Ich habe mal auf deters-ing.de für den Teich einen HMF ausgerechnet. Da würde eine ca. 5x5m große Matte benötigt werden. 
Mal grob geschätzt dürfte ein Pflanzenareal von 5x15m für den Teich genügen. Wie gesagt, dies ist ein geschätzter Wert.
Pflanzenkläranlagen haben ein Volumen von ca. 1500l pro EW (Person).


_Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Wenn sich im Löschteich eine richtige "Nitratbrühe" sammelt, verstehe ich nicht, wie sich diese Nitrate so schnell verflüchtigen sollen - es sei denn durch Einbau in enorme Pflanzenmasse, die wiederum aus dem Teich entfernt werden müsste. Oder durch Verdünnung durch nachfliessendes, nitratarmes Wasser plus Überlauf._

Hab da mal in den alten Fotos gekramt. Die __ Wasserpest scheint aufgrund Eisenmangels einzugehen da erhebliche Gelbverfärbung. Verdünnung durch nitratarmes Wasser erfolgt tatsächlich durch die im Teich befindliche Quelle.


Noch ein Extra:   

Videos sind. 1MB groß !

Sonnenverlauf im Sommer:



Sonnenverlauf im Winter:




So, jetzt muß ich aber mal Koffer packen, kann wahrscheinlich ab Mo. wieder posten, mit etwas Glück schon ab Samstag.[/b]


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Oeffi,

wo Du auch immer hinfährst - gute Reise (muss am Mittwoch nach Hamburg, liegt wohl kurz vor dem Polarkreis   ) !

Vorab: Mir ist bewusst, dass ich mich hier auf Glatteis begebe, denn ich besitze weder Aquarien noch Kois... Dennoch (bevor die "Erwachsenen" übernehmen): Mir ist schon klar, was Du mit der Ankoppelung der Pflanzenkläranlage an den Teich bezweckst. Das Wasser in einem Koiteich ist aber regelmässig schon stark mit Nitraten belastet. Die Fische fressen vergleichsweise grosse Mengen und haben eine entsprechende Verdauung. Schliesslich leiden die wenigsten Koiteiche an einem zu geringen Besatz   . Deshalb benötigt man aufwändige Filteranlagen mit hoher Umwälzleistung. Wenn ich den interessanten Artikel richtig verstanden habe, kommen am Ausgang der Pflanzenkläranlage immer noch recht hohe Konzentrationen an Nitraten und Phosphaten an. Durchaus unschädlich für die Bewässerung, aber aus meiner Sicht eben ein zusâtzlicher Nährstoffeintrag für den Koiteich - an dem man ohnehin mit hohen Konzentrationen zu kämpfen hat. Von daher mein Vorschlag, Pflanzenkläranlage und Koiteich nicht direkt zu koppeln.

Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege: Ein HMF zeichnet sich doch durch einen extrem geringen Durchsatz aus, oder ? Wie verträgt sich das mit einer hohen Umwälzleistung von mind. 0,5 x Teichvolumen/Stunde ? Hilft da die vergleichsweise riesige Mattenfläche weiter ? Ich hatte aus diesem Grunde an einen Patronenfilter gedacht, dessen Durchsatz sich je durch mehrPatronen nahezu beliebig steigern liesse.

Bei einem Pflanzenfilter gilt hier die Faustregel (die aber natürlich nicht stimmen muss, sondern eher praxiserprobt ist) von ca. 25 % der Teichoberfläche. Bei Wegfall eines (Patronen-) Filters würde ich den Pflanzenfilter nochmals erheblich vergrössern (obwohl natürlich Patronenfilter und Pflanzenfilter unterschiedliche Aufgaben haben). Ich würde mir irgend etwas zwischen 35 und 40 % der Teichoberfläche vorstellen (Deine Schätzung wäre rein rechnerisch also ausreichend für rd. 185 m² Koiteich   ). Hierdurch liesse sich vielleicht auch das Problem des (auch im Pflanzenfilter extrem niedrigen) Wasserdurchsatzes klären: Die Literleistung pro Stunde wäre zwar gross, die Fläche, auf die sich das Wasser verteilt aber ebenfalls. Vielleicht (??) bekäme man so ja einen Pflanzenfilter mit ausreichend geringer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit hin. Ich würde das vielleicht einfach einmal ausprobieren, mir aber eine Fläche und ggf. Anschlüsse für einen (dann natürlich ebenfalls gigantischen) Patronenfilter schon einmal vormerken.

GH und KH über Sonden zu automatisch zu steuern, halte ich für einen vermeidbaren Aufwand, da ja auch die KH des zuzufügenden Wassers berücksichtigt werden müsste. Ein Gerät jedoch, das die KH digital anzeigt, wäre vielleicht ganz nützlich: Man sieht dann immer, wenn man etwas unternehmen sollte - obwohl immer noch reichlich Zeit ist und man nicht in Hektik verfallen muss.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Feb. 2004)

hallo zusammen,



> GH und KH über Sonden zu automatisch zu steuern, halte ich für einen vermeidbaren Aufwand, da ja auch die KH des zuzufügenden Wassers berücksichtigt werden müsste. Ein Gerät jedoch, das die KH digital anzeigt, wäre vielleicht ganz nützlich



so eine anlage die die relevanten wasserwerte mißt und auch korrigiert gibt es (IKS) - habe aber keinerlei erfahrung damit.

die problematik dürfte eher darin liegen daß um wasserparameter bei diesem großen volumen zu ändern unmengen an korrekturmengen benötigt werden.

möchte aber grundsätzlich bemerken daß ich bei diesen volumenmengen eher als laie fungiere !
was die sache mit dem filter betrifft bin ich der meinung daß sich bei einem sooooo großen pflanzenfilter ein zusatzfilter einsparen lässt - das sich die erforderlichen bakterien auch im pf-filter niederlassen wie auch im ganzen teich - vielleicht wäre nur eine zusätzliche belüftung im pf- filter sinnvoll ???

falls zusätzliche filter installiert werden - es MUß ja nicht die volle wassermenge durchlaufen - bypass ???

grundsätzlich ist immer eines zu sagen - vieles ergiebt sich erst mit ÜBERBESATZ - vieles ist nicht vonnöten mit normalbesatz !!!

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Feb. 2004)

Abend ..
Ein  Posting geht noch ..


Man lernt nie aus ...

Möchte natürlich klarstellen, eine Leerverrohrung um gegebenenfalls einen externen konv. Filter anzuschließen wird natürlich vorgesehen da die Rohre an sich nicht der Kostenschwerpunkt des Teiches sind.

Notfalls baue ich mir einen BubbleBead Filter (gefällt mir persönlich am Besten) selber, eventuell aus lecker V2A   

(linke, untere Ecke im Bild)







Da ich  Anlagen (wie im Bild) plane und montiere wäre auch eine technische Lösung ohne Probleme möglich.

Bzgl. der Anschaffungskosten ist eine Klärung über Pflanzen von der techn. Variante mit Filter nicht allzuviel entfernt.

Die Betriebskosten dürften bei Pflanzenklärung etwas günstiger sein (Pumpen braucht man sowieso).

Die benötigte Wartungszeit halte ich bei Pflanzenklärung für den entscheidenden Vorteil, weiters die geringere Störungsanfälligkeit.

Baulich steht einer großflächigen Pflanzenklärung nichts im Wege, die hohe Umwälzrate müßte ich mit enstprechender Anlagenbreite kompensieren da ich ja in die Tiefe nicht ausweichen kann und die Strömungsgeschw. im Pflanzenbecken nicht zu hoch sein sollte.

Die Güte der Filterung hängt dann wohl nur mehr von der Länge des Filterbeckens ab.


Persönlich ist mir Qualität (des Wassers), Stabilität (des ganzen Systems) und Quantität (das zur Verfügung stehende Wasservolumen) wichtiger als eine möglichst große Anzahl an Fischen im Teich.

Der geplante Teich soll ein Volumen von ca. 140- 160.000 Litern haben.  Der geplante Besatz soll aus Gründen der Übersichtlichkeit nicht mehr als 30 Stück betragen. Die Schleierschwänze kommen noch dazu allerdings nur solange die Teichtemp. 18 Grad nicht unterschreitet. Dann müssen sie wieder ins Aquarium.

Ich hoffe die schwimmen im Teich ebenso plump wie im Aquarium.  


Zum Wasser verschneiden:

Theoretisch könnte ich ja das Wasser aus dem Regensammler auch über ein Bett aus Marmorbruch, Muschelschalen oder sonstigem härtebildendem Material laufen lassen..

Muß ich gleich notieren ins Büchlein mit der Aufschrift "Absurdes, Überprüfen !"    

Oder mit einer IKS Anlage und einer kleinen Dosierpumpe Kal.. (fällt mir gerade nicht ein) -säure eindosieren...


Also, der Möglichkeiten gibt es viele und ich habe in den nächsten Tagen am Abend wenigstens eine Beschäftigung.

Ich wünsche allen eine gute Nacht ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Oeffi,

Du scheinst beruflich bedingt ein Freund ausgeklügelter technischer Lösungen zu sein. Kompliment, was Du so an Bildern einstellst, ist ziemlich beeindruckend.

Die Sache mit der Aufhärtung über Muschelkalk ist so absurd gar nicht, sondern wird mit gutem Erfolg praktiziert. Das Gegenteil, nämlich die Einleitung von Säure zur pH-Wert Regulierung, praktiziere ich zwar bei meinem Pool, bei Teichwasser aber wäre ich da eher vorsichtig. Welcher Filter nun am besten geeignet ist für einen Koi-Teich - das zu beurteilen bin ich nicht der Richtige.

Tja, das Bekenntnis zur strikten Limitierung des Besatzes hört man von vielen Teichfreunden  8) . Meistens jedoch ist man dann aber wieder zu "weich", das eine oder andere Exemplar muss es dann doch noch sein   .

Pflanzenklärung und Filterung schliessen sich - jedenfalls bei "normaler" Dimensionierung - nicht aus, sondern ergänzen sich doch eher, was meinst Du ? Filter als optimale Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien, zur Verarbeitung fischgiftiger Substanzen zu Nitrat und Pflanzenfilter zum Einbau von Nitraten und Phosphaten in Pflanzenmasse. Plus ggf. Vorabscheidung von Grobschmutz.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Feb. 2004)

*Diesen Fehler mache ich sicher nie wieder!*

Hallo,liebe Teichbauer!
In den nächsten Monaten soll mein ca 100 m2 großer Schwimmteich entstehen. Habe in diesem Forum schon viele gute Tips gesammelt. Würde mich freuen, auch gegenteilige "Vorschläge" zu bekommen (siehe Titel).
Soviel steht für mich bisher fest: In den naturagart-Katalogen werden ziemlich exakt meine Vorstellungen beschrieben. Für Filtergraben und Ufermatte ist meine Entscheidung schon gefallen, in diesem Sinne liebe Grüße an alle, besonders nach Südfrankreich!
Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Feb. 2004)

Hallo ..

So, habe da mal etwas rumgeplant (ohne genau Berechnungen    )






Das Bild in Vollversion gibt`s hier..


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Oeffi,

ist ja mächtig beeindruckend, aber man kann nicht sinnvoll damit arbeiten (jedenfalls ich nicht). Kannst Du mal eine Darstellung einstellen, die das gesamte Blatt bildschirmfüllend bringt (etwa als *.jpg-Anhang 640 x 480) ? Danke, die Scrollerei behindert doch sehr. Irgendwie sieht mir das alles schon zu komplex aus - fehleranfällig. Und viel zu sehr prozessgesteuert. Kann man ja in dem Bereich Pflanzenkläranlage/Regenwasser/Reservoir gut machen, bei der Teichbefüllung würde ich aber eher manuell eingreifen (im Augenblick wird z.B. der Teich ausschliesslich und automatisch aus dem Reservoir nachgefüllt, wenn ich das richtig sehe). Aber wie gesagt, ohne eine übersichtliche Darstellung kann man nicht viel sagen.

@ Jürgen

Sollte ich Dein Posting überlesen haben ? - Sorry. Natürlich gibt es Dosieranlagen zur automatischen Messung und zur Korrektur des pH-Wertes. So eine Anlage habe ich selbst - zur Regulierung des pH-Wertes im Pool. Man muss dabei nur bedenken: Die Anlage ist für den Betrieb mit konzentrierten Säuren und Laugen konzipiert und besitzt dafür eine eine kleine Schlauchpumpe. Eventuell kann man bei IKS ja auch nicht eine Schlauchpumpe ansteuern lassen, sondern ein Magnetventil - keine Ahnung. Wenn Du aber Wasser aus einem Reservoir nachfliessen lassen willst, geht es nicht nur, wie Du siehst, um riesige Wassermengen, sondern man muss auch wissen, ob das Wasser im Vorratsbehälter sauer oder basisch ist: Nehmen wir einmal extreme Werte: Das Wasser im Reservoir wird irgendwas zwischen pH 6 und pH8 sein. Je nachem, wieviel Regenwasser nachgeflossen ist, mal sauer mal basisch (aus dem Pflanzenfilter). Und damit kommt die Steuerung nicht mehr zurecht (Beispiel: Wasser im Teich wird zu basisch, was durch Zufluss sauren Wassers korrigiert werden soll; dummerweise hat es lange nicht geregnet, das Wasser im Reservoir ist neutral bis leicht basisch; wenn jetzt das Magnetventil öffnet, bleibt es offen, bis das Reservoir leer ist...). Das Verhalten der Dosieranlage muss von der Messung der Werte im Reservoir abhängig gemacht werden: So muss die Steuerung abgeschaltet werden, wenn das Wasser im Teich nicht wie erwartet sauer oder basisch ist. Ausserdem sollte sie nicht aktiviert werden, wenn sich der pH-Wert des Reservoirs und des Teichwassers nur geringfügig unterscheiden.

Mit der (fehlenden) Notwendigkeit eines zusâtzlichen Filters kann ich mich natürlich anfreunden, kann aber meinerseits wiederum nichts zum erforderlichen Durchsatz sagen. Immerhin ist der Pflanzenfilter ja deshalb so gross, weil auch die organischen Belastungen so stark sind. Ausserdem habe ich hier im Forum noch nicht gelesen, dass jemand den Sinn eines Filters an einem Koiteich in Zweifel gezogen hätten ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Feb. 2004)

Abend..

Habe das Bild rbeta.png mal auf 800x600 eingeschrumpft, leider ist die Beschriftung (die großteils eh fehlt ..) nicht mehr lesbar.

Zugegeben, die ganze Anlage ist (zumindest auf dem Papier) komplex, aber hauptsächlich deswegen da ich ja auch viel Ballast reingezeichnet habe der mit dem Teich nicht direkt in Verbindung steht.

Was auf dem Plan reichlich komplex aussieht ist in der Praxis meistens nicht mehr als ein, zwei T-Stücke mit eingeklebten Ventilen.

Ich habe noch keinen konkreten Plan für die Steuerung, wage aber mal zu behaupten: Es geht ohne SPS o.ä. 

Da alle benötigten Ventile per 24VDC angesteuert werden bzw. die Sensoren simple Öffner bzw. Schließerkontakte sind (ausgenommen T-Fühler ... die aber nur f. die Heizung verwendet werden)  dürfte ich mit simpler "hardwired" Logik aus Dioden und Printrelais über die Runden kommen.

Hätten den Vorteil der relative geringen Störungsanfälligkeit gegen Überspannung und Blitzschlag und wenn ich da einen sauberen Plan beilege kann auch der Dorfelektriker mal eine ev. defekte Diode auslöten sollte ich nicht anwesend sein.

Bzgl. Teichfüllung:

Da bin ich noch am überlegen was hier die beste Lösung wäre:

Entweder im Regenwasserspeicher mittels zuleitung von Brunnenwasser auf Teichwerte aufhärten was aber Probleme bringt bzw. nicht möglich ist wenn der Tank voll oder leer ist.

Oder aber:

In der Nacht die Pumpe die den Wasserfall betreibt nicht ausschalten sondern den Inhalt des Tanks über die Strecke mit dem Kalksteinbruch/Muschelschalen umpumpen.
Dies solange bis der gewünschte Härtegrad im Tank erreicht ist.

Würde überdies die Möglichkeit eröffnen nach bzw. während umfangreicher Regengüsse ein Absenken der Härte im Teich abzudämpfen....

Damit könnte ich den Trinkwasserverbrauch erheblich senken. 

Allerdings wären dann noch 2 zusätzliche automatische Ventile vor einer der beiden Pumpen nötig ...

Oder aber von der vorhandenen Pumpe der Bewässerungsanlage eine Leitung in die Rieselstrecke legen (mit Magnetventil) und umwälzen ...

Da habe ich ja wieder was zum Grübeln.....    


Ich denke ich werde das bevorstehende Wochenende damit verbringen mal ein paar Skizzen zur Steuerung und eine Art Lastenheft (derzeit alles im Kopf bzw. Archiv) zu machen.

Draußen ist eh alles weiß, gatschig und kalt.

Dafür gibt`s nebenbei etwas Fish-TV im Aquarium.   

mfG
oeffi


----------

